# My Battery Life Settings for the Galaxy Nexus



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

http://exzacklyright.blogspot.com/2012/06/samsung-galaxy-nexus-battery-life.html

Mainly a compilation blog. It's mainly for personal reference but just sharing for anyone interested. I'll keep it updated with anything i find.

Used a lot of info here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26383-my-vzw-gnex-settings-for-battery-life-thread/

and http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26334-configure-liquid-smooth-for-battery-life-secondly-performance/

If anyone has anything to add let me know and I'll update it.


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Very helpful! I was looking for something like this!


----------



## lernen4life (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you use autostarts?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Cynicism

Edit:
Chanced my mind. I'll play nice.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm my phone drained 90 percent only after an hour of display time.... guess I'll have to turn off data next time.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Hmm my phone drained 90 percent only after an hour of display time.... guess I'll have to turn off data next time.
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Heck, just turning off 4G seems to make it last 2x as long.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

GSM > LTE


----------



## BeardedB (Jul 13, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> http://exzacklyright.blogspot.com/2012/06/samsung-galaxy-nexus-battery-life.html
> 
> Mainly a compilation blog. It's mainly for personal reference but just sharing for anyone interested. I'll keep it updated with anything i find.
> 
> ...


Very well done!

Simba was moving too slow, so I told him to Mufasa.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Heck, just turning off 4G seems to make it last 2x as long.


I was on 0 bars for 3g the whole time haha


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> Very well done!
> 
> Simba was moving too slow, so I told him to Mufasa.


Off topic but your mufasa line you have there is just plain awesome. I started loling and got that "wtf" look from my gf.

Carry on.


----------



## Billouetaudrey (May 12, 2012)

Hi

How many time call, ? How much SMS Send/Received?

Plz









Thx

Envoyé depuis mon Transformer TF101 avec Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedB (Jul 13, 2012)

561427 said:


> Off topic but your mufasa line you have there is just plain awesome. I started loling and got that "wtf" look from my gf.
> 
> Carry on.


Thank you!

Simba was moving too slow, so I told him to Mufasa.


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

There are governor setting you can play with as well.

Here are my settings 
Hi speed 1350
Go hi speed 50
Above hi speed delay 30000
Min sample time 80000
Timer rate 20000
Input boost 1

Screen off Max set to 920
Min 700 Max 1650 interactive sio.

All lean tweak mods enabled minus aggressive Uv minus USB fast charge.

I get 2.5 he screen on time with 11 he's total on in a 3g/4g area without signal 75% of the time my signal sucks at work.


----------

